# Autonomo/Freelancing in Spain?



## Chisa (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all, first post in this forum!

My fiance and I are hoping to spend a year or so overseas in 2013, and currently we're looking at doing that in Spain. I know that it's difficult due to the high unemployment rate, but I'd like to at least investigate the possibility before giving up on the idea!

Both of us are Australian and speak no Spanish. My father was born in the UK which (I think?) means I should be eligible to get a UK passport - though I'm not sure that helps at all.

Currently I work as a freelance web/graphic designer here in Australia, though most of my work is done remotely via email/skype and I have clients all over Australia and a few in other countries. If possible I'd like to continue freelancing this way in Spain. I've looked up the whole process of going autonomo in Spain and get the whole having to pay a monthly fee thing, but there's a few other points I'm not sure about:


Is a working visa needed in addition to the autonomo permit?
If so, then how can you get a working visa without getting a non-freelancing job (which I'd rather not do)
Would having a UK passport help at all, or am I just screwed since I'm not from an EU country?
If my clients, most of whom are in Australia, pay me via PayPal do I pay tax in Spain or Australia? Or both?
Do I have to be in Spain to get all these things sorted, or can I do some of it from here?

Failing all that I'll be looking for English teaching work along with my fiance - but I'd prefer to have the security of making money the way I know how if I possibly can, especially with the job market being what it is.


----------



## LuLu89 (Jun 17, 2011)

A UK passport would mean you can work as part of the EU. In a day you can get an NIE number here which gives yout the entitlement to work. Then an accountant will be able to do all the paperwork of becoming self employed. If you live in spain for more than 6 months of the year then this is your tax body. An accountant can sort all of your payments and paper work for you. It is pretty straight forward to do and can be done when you are here.


----------



## Chisa (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow, is it really that easy then? For some reason I thought there would be more roadblocks. 

So as a member of the EU I don't need any particular visa - I can just show up and get an accountant to help me get set up?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chisa said:


> Oh wow, is it really that easy then? For some reason I thought there would be more roadblocks.
> 
> So as a member of the EU I don't need any particular visa - I can just show up and get an accountant to help me get set up?


yes - providing you get your UK passport it's a piece of cake

not quite so for your fiance though, ifhe doesn't have that advantage


----------



## Chisa (Jun 20, 2011)

Does being my spouse (we'll be married by then) help his case at all?

I'm having trouble figuring out whether it's _impossible_ (as in don't even bother trying) to find work as a non EU person, or whether it's just difficult but doable. Possibly because there's so many people working illegally, but we really don't want to do that!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Chisa said:


> Does being my spouse (we'll be married by then) help his case at all?
> 
> I'm having trouble figuring out whether it's _impossible_ (as in don't even bother trying) to find work as a non EU person, or whether it's just difficult but doable. Possibly because there's so many people working illegally, but we really don't want to do that!


Yes, as long as your marriage is formally recognized (I'm not sure if by the UK or by SPain) and he jumps through the visa hoops necessary to come with you. 


It's nearly impossible to do if you're not an EU citizen. If you can get British citizenship, you're going to make life a lot easier. Also, if you have a lot of money in the bank (*a lot*) that does help the visa process as you're basically not considered a possible drain on the Spanish system.

Are you open to teaching English? There's a 8 month program Australian citizens can participate in where you teach English in the public schools of Spain. Drawbacks? If you're looking to go to a certain place in Spain, there's always the chance you'll be sent to the opposite side of the country. 

It's 8 months, 12-16 hours of work a week, 700 euros/month, working as a "Language and Culture Assistant." It's a program sponsored by the government and therefore is entirely legal. I just completed my third year in the program and will be moving on to a different government teaching position. If you'd like more information I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Chisa (Jun 20, 2011)

That does sound like an ideal option! Although 12 - 16 hours per week and 700 euros per month seem like such a small amount - is it really enough to live on without supplementing with other work? I'm not expecting to be able to earn anywhere near the same amount teaching as we do in our full time jobs here, but the plan is to make enough to live on and have a little left over to travel Europe when there isn't work on. That amount of money would not be enough to live on easily here. Perth is an expensive place to live though.

If you have any links to more information that would be really helpful! It sounds similar to the JET program for Japan, which I was looking at before we decided on Europe, but with far fewer hours. Is there much competition for positions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Chisa said:


> That does sound like an ideal option! Although 12 - 16 hours per week and 700 euros per month seem like such a small amount - is it really enough to live on without supplementing with other work? I'm not expecting to be able to earn anywhere near the same amount teaching as we do in our full time jobs here, but the plan is to make enough to live on and have a little left over to travel Europe when there isn't work on. That amount of money would not be enough to live on easily here. Perth is an expensive place to live though.
> 
> If you have any links to more information that would be really helpful! It sounds similar to the JET program for Japan, which I was looking at before we decided on Europe, but with far fewer hours. Is there much competition for positions?


It's like the JET progam, but a bit less formal.

I was able to live on 700 euros/month living in a small room in a shared apartment and occasionally supplementing with savings from home. I know others do private classes to a point that it's easy to break the 1000 eur/mo. mark. If you'll be with your husband, I don't think two could easily live off the grant. 

More information is available here: Australia

Admission has always been on a "first come first served" basis, so the most important thing is to fulfill the requirements and send in your application as soon as humanly possible after the application period opens.


----------



## Chisa (Jun 20, 2011)

I would still be freelancing which currently brings in ~AUD$3000 per month (probably will be less if I lose some local clients moving overseas) and we have a respectable amount of savings so I expect we'd be okay. It is less than I was hoping for, considering teaching assistant jobs I've looked at in Asia offer more hours and pay... but I suppose the tradeoff is having more free time.

He doesn't have any Spanish though (neither do I) which seems to be one of the prerequisites. 

I wonder is it difficult to find work on a student visa? Obviously that means he'll only be able to work less than 20 hours a week, but if this program is 12 - 16 hours anyway and getting sponsored for a work visa otherwise is near impossible for a non EU then perhaps that's an option. We both intend to take languages classes for whatever country we end up in anyway.


----------



## LuLu89 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would stay with freelance web design/graphics work. There is a big market, it can be done from anywhere in the world and is better paid than teaching...........

if you already have an existing client base then don't give that up. All work can be done via phone and e-mail. Don't give up a 2000/month euro job with lots of potential for a 700euro/month job in a country with a massive crisis. 

You can stay for less than 6 months without having to worry about the change in tax, so I would get your visas sorted and come for a few months before going on to the Spanish system.

In your field of work it should be pretty easy.......just be wary that not all apartments or villas in Spain can get internet if they are new. It doesn’t have the infrastructure Australia does. 

I beleive if your Dad was born in England you can get an English passport, however it would be a little complicated if you do not want to go to England as you will be sorting out the passport from another country.

Have you looked in to a "working holiday visa"???


----------



## Chisa (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll definitely be sticking with freelancing - just trying to figure out what my fiance can do! He won't be able to get an EU passport, although we will be married by then and I'm not sure how possible or how hard it is to get a spousal visa. Friends have gotten their UK passport without ever going there - still need to look into the logistics, but should be possible. We'll likely be visiting friends in London before going to Spain if it ends up being too bard to do it remotely.

Australia doesn't have a working holiday agreement with Spain sadly  It would have made things much much simpler. I might look into other countries in Europe that have that option available, if Spain works out to be too difficult.

Has anyone had experience getting a visa for their non EU spouse? Should I be starting another thread for these evolving questions?


----------



## longo (Dec 22, 2011)

halydia said:


> Yes, as long as your marriage is formally recognized (I'm not sure if by the UK or by SPain) and he jumps through the visa hoops necessary to come with you.
> 
> 
> It's nearly impossible to do if you're not an EU citizen. If you can get British citizenship, you're going to make life a lot easier. Also, if you have a lot of money in the bank (*a lot*) that does help the visa process as you're basically not considered a possible drain on the Spanish system.
> ...


Greetings Halydia,

Was the process difficult for you as an American to get a job in Spain after you did the 8 month scholarship? This is the second year my wife has done it and we're assessing our options for next year. thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

longo said:


> Greetings Halydia,
> 
> Was the process difficult for you as an American to get a job in Spain after you did the 8 month scholarship? This is the second year my wife has done it and we're assessing our options for next year. thanks


Are either one of you EU citizens? With the exception of getting a job with an American company or school with operations in Spain, it's going to be quite difficult to find a job to stay in Spain.


----------



## longo (Dec 22, 2011)

halydia said:


> Are either one of you EU citizens? With the exception of getting a job with an American company or school with operations in Spain, it's going to be quite difficult to find a job to stay in Spain.


No, we're both Americans. We're experiencing the difficulty and we've been trying for awhile. You managed to do it. Any hints?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

longo said:


> No, we're both Americans. We're experiencing the difficulty and we've been trying for awhile. You managed to do it. Any hints?


I don't think she'll mind me telling you.......she fell in love & married a Spaniard


----------

